
Stack Trace Art - ingve
http://thehumbleprogrammer.com/stack-trace-art/
======
mattbierner
Fun. Follow up project idea: stack trace concrete poetry. You could even get
some neat intertextuality stuff going between the program source and its stack
traces

------
selectnull
The author is a friend of mine and I remember seeing it for the first time.
The original is being implemented in C# and I just had to port it to
JavaScript. If anyone is interested, the "JS port" (more like a demo of it) is
here:
[https://github.com/selectnull/stacktraceart](https://github.com/selectnull/stacktraceart)

------
IncRnd
Just Released! FB Messenger with end-to-end encryption, implemented via stack
traces!

Don't be left without friends - Upgrade Now!

Seriously, though, this is a pretty cool diversion.

------
flibblewibble
The page doesn’t scroll nicely on iPhone. No inertia.

------
brootstrap
this is awesome. ascii art is a beautiful thing in the terminal lol. I've
randomly embedded ascii arts to pop up when i run certain commands in my
machine. had a giant image pop up in code review and was like yeah, i'm cool
like that!

